# 1967 20" Speedometer?



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 14, 2016)

I am looking for a speedometer for my 67 Ramshorn. I am confused as to which one is correct for that year.
I have never seen the one in the 67 Schwinn catalog. (looks like a round white plastic body with an all white face) I believe the chrome plated #08450 speedometer did not come out until 68.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 15, 2016)

Is this the one you're looking for?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BIC...875586?hash=item3f66b1ea82:g:uhoAAOSw7s5XhZlH


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 15, 2016)

Jive Turkey said:


> Is this the one you're looking for?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BIC...875586?hash=item3f66b1ea82:g:uhoAAOSw7s5XhZlH



I saw that one. I do not speedometers like i should and you cannot trust the catalogs. I think that one might be correct for the bike and year. Just wish it came with the rest of the parts. Thanks, Tom


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 15, 2016)

I have an NOS # 08450 on the bay right now...

mwallace@comcast.net


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 15, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> I have an NOS # 08450 on the bay right now...
> 
> mwallace@comcast.net



I saw that one to. That is the one i want for this bike. I am not so worried about the possibility it is locked up. I am worried i will go broke restoring this bike. I am way over budget. I have the 67 NOS generator/lights and horn. A new 08450 would top this bike off perfectly but i a broke right now.
I have an $800 bill to pay at the chrome platers next week. Not so LOL. Thanks,  Tom


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 18, 2016)

I have some used ones that work as well...


----------



## vastingray (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 18, 2016)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 341424



First thing - Show off. Second thing - very nice. I do believe that is the correct speedo. Now to find one.
Thank you.


----------

